# Blinking Screen



## antwolf (Oct 12, 2005)

Hello to one and all. I don't know what's going on, but I'm getting a blinking screen. Not constant, just now and then. All I have to do is press a key on my keyboard and it stops. Other than that I haven't had any problems with this fantastic computer going on a year now. Contacted Apple Tech Support, and they suggested taking it to the Apple store. I have an appointment set for this Wednesday. No problem, I'll get my yearly tune up while I'm there.

Just wondering if any of you Mac hotshots (and I mean hotshots in a good way) ever experienced any thing like this, and what could possibly be making my screen blink. Dual monitor by the way. I checked all ports if there was a loose connection, and everything checks ok, as far as I can see.

As always, any help in this matter would greatly be appreciated, and thank you in advance. 

P.S. iMac, Intel Core Duo


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

I just found the following, otherwise yours is the first I've heard of ...

_*MacBook Screen Flicker*_


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

antwolf said:


> Hello to one and all. I don't know what's going on, but I'm getting a blinking screen. Not constant, just now and then. All I have to do is press a key on my keyboard and it stops.


This description makes me suspect it's a screen saver that is not entirely compatible with your system. Of course, such a thing would not trigger unless the computer were idle for whatever amount of time you have the screen saver set to run, so if this happens while you're using it my theory is dead in the water.

Try turning off (or switching) your screen saver in the System Prefs.

Just a thought.


----------

